# How do you make chicken?



## deejeff442 (Feb 25, 2014)

As most of we eat a ton of chicken. How do you prepare it.i am to the point where I bbq it plain and dip it in franks red hot.any simple ways you guy's make it? After 25 years of training hot sauce is about the only way I can get it down anymore


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2014)

Slow cook the breast......then i pull apart, shredding the portions.  Each portion i take i either add some spices, somedays a little bar b q......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2014)

I season it with salt pepper garlic and onion powders, some tumeric and curcamin. Dip it in flour then eggs. Bread it with some crushed ritz crackers or corn flakes. Through it on a oven dish with extra virgin olive oil. 375 for ~30-40min. Flip them half way through


----------



## DF (Feb 25, 2014)

Cube the chicken stir fry with veggies... **** baked shicken.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2014)

George Foreman grill...it knocks the fat out!!! ™


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought this had to do with making chickens, with a hen and rooster


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

I yell into the speaker gimme a 20 piece and one of each sauce.


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 25, 2014)

The ritz cracker sounds great.i have to try that.tonight I am making chicken caesar salad.i have more time today.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 25, 2014)

Grilled is what I prefer, but for a change, you can slow cook it (on the bone) in a crock pot, with some broth and spices, etc. (or you can jazz it up as you wish)
It falls off the bone, and it has a great flavor. And the crock pot is an easy way to cook something, just set it on low to medium and cook for a few hours.

I also like boneless chicken dipped in egg wash, and then dip it in panko crumbs lightly, and/or parm cheese with spices, just a light coating, and then bake. 

Chicken's great since it's so versatile. <3


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Slow cook the breast......then i pull apart, shredding the portions.  Each portion i take i either add some spices, somedays a little bar b q......



Exactly my method. Makes it too easy to cook up a batch overnight. Couple pounds of boneless chicken thighs, bit of cumin, chili powder or even just some Adobo seasoning and bam!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I season it with salt pepper garlic and onion powders, some tumeric and curcamin. Dip it in flour then eggs. Bread it with some crushed ritz crackers or corn flakes. Through it on a oven dish with extra virgin olive oil. 375 for ~30-40min. Flip them half way through



Damn, this sounds good....hungry now...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Damn, this sounds good....hungry now...



Favorite way to eat chicken bro...baked chicken cutlets instead of fried. I use some more spices but you may have a tough time finding them so I didn't lost them lol. Try it and lemme know what you think!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Throw it in a pan dump some Italian dressing in there and cook on medium til done. Easy and tastes great.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Favorite way to eat chicken bro...baked chicken cutlets instead of fried. I use some more spices but you may have a tough time finding them so I didn't lost them lol. Try it and lemme know what you think!



Going to hook this up over the weekend and report-out. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2014)

JADA CHEF is going to teach u how to make shicken.These r the items u need.
1.chicken
2.sazon goya for flavor and color
3. Sofrito if u don't know what this is look at my old post I posted pics  how to make, it's use is for flavor .mmmm good
4. Lemon
5. Pan spray / butter

So clean the chicken  with  lemon and cut small holes with a knife and take 1 pack of sazon to give it some color and flavor, then use the sofrito to give it that banging taste. Then u can use butter or that pan spray from Bj's . I like the pan. Put it in low heat like LOW. THEN LET IT COOK FOR 30-40min. Flip on each side then use the juice that the chicken has and drip it on the chicken. Do not let the chicken get dry or u r F U C K E D.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jada said:


> JADA CHEF is going to teach u how to make shicken.These r the items u need.
> 1.chicken
> 2.sazon goya for flavor and color
> 3. Sofrito if u don't know what this is look at my old post I posted pics  how to make, it's use is for flavor .mmmm good
> ...



Sazon, sofrito, and adobo make EVERYTHING better


----------



## JOMO (Feb 26, 2014)

Jada said:


> JADA CHEF is going to teach u how to make shicken.These r the items u need.
> 1.chicken
> 2.sazon goya for flavor and color
> 3. Sofrito if u don't know what this is look at my old post I posted pics  how to make, it's use is for flavor .mmmm good
> ...



Warning*-Do not attempt if you are not Hispanic. I can't see some of these good ol'e boys making this.


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2014)

Lmfao^^^^ jomo! Doc knows his shit!


----------



## Azog (Feb 26, 2014)

Charcoal grill dat shit. Various seasonings depending on my mood.

Also, chicken breast sucks. Thank god I only eat it 1x a day now. Chicken thighs, steak and salmon are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay tastier.


----------



## Onrek (Feb 26, 2014)

I slap it on the George Foreman, but I don't use mine with it's designed tilt. I use that tray as a stand to keep it level, then I cook it with a bit of olive oil. One it's done, I smother it in either bbq sauce or A1 + hot sauce.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 26, 2014)

bbq, with spices, cajun sometimes, sometimes some Caribbean jerk, other times crock pot, sometimes kabobs, other times baked, salads, eggs en rice and chicken is my fave! 

got a jack daniels recipe for bbq sauce ill post up as well when i got a chance...


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

I start with a breast and lightly season it. Maybe soak it in tequila over night
Then I wrap that bitch in about 3-5 layers on bacon, beer batter the whole thing and fry the whole package in a cast iron skillet. 

Serve it with a shot of left over tequila and a beer of your choice. And bacon flavored ranch on the side


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 26, 2014)

On the BBQ seasoned with plenary of Cajun paprika and garlic maybe some chillis and jalapeños ( I love my hot stuff!) oh and don't forget hot sauce when eating it!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2014)

Jada said:


> JADA CHEF is going to teach u how to make shicken.These r the items u need.
> 1.chicken
> 2.sazon goya for flavor and color
> 3. Sofrito if u don't know what this is look at my old post I posted pics  how to make, it's use is for flavor .mmmm good
> ...



This sounds delicious, but I'm scared if I make chicken like this, I will start liking BBW's and won't be able to bang doggy anymore...


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 26, 2014)

Whichever way you cook it.. Add a pampered chef rub ...


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 26, 2014)

Everything sounds delicious!  Especially with sofrito, Sazon and adobo! Found this spice guy on Instagram, called "Flavor God" he's gotten really good reviews, just orders the combo pack and waiting for it to arrive. His Instagram also has great recipes. 
FlavorGod.com


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2014)

I always thought god made chickens


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just boil chicken and shred it. Thats for breasts.
For thighs and legs it bbq with mustard and honey.


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2014)

Boneless thighs wrapped in bacon. Or olive oil and Italian seasoning marinated boneless breasts on the Foreman grill. And my kid's uneaten nuggets too, of course!


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 27, 2014)

"I like breast large and seasoned"Zack khan


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 15, 2014)

How long do you have to boil the chicken breasts for? I need some new ways to wtf this stuff its getting hard to put down. Shredded sounds nice


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> How long do you have to boil the chicken breasts for? I need some new ways to wtf this stuff its getting hard to put down. Shredded sounds nice



I sometimes boil until chicken is white then shred, and add sauces, i like the crockpot better and add a water based bbq sauce to which i add water to a small amout of sauce and spices and boil or crock pot my cchicken into! 



Southern comfort bbq sauce, a buddy gave me a copy of "the best bbq he ever had" from a bbq place in texas that had closed down!

Boil stuff together as described, bring to a simmer in a huge pan, put chicken into sauce AFTER it has been cooked or boiled separately and boil it all for 30 min or until chicken is moist and slathered ( like i like my girls haha) and eat that chit yo! Over pasta or rice add veggies a d chit to ur hearts desire!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2014)

Shit i cant read my recipe! Ill post it seperatly as the pic blows all blurry and chit!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2014)

So co bbq sauce
4 cups ketchup or kesup haha
2 cups SO CO
1 cup honey
1 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup worschershire ( spelling haha)
2 tblspn apple wood bbq rub
1 tblspn onion powder
1 tblspn garlic powder

Mix it all in a pot
Bring to boil
Reduce heat simmer for 20 min stir frequently,

Add chicken when its all cooked and boil or simmer cook it a bit to hearts desire!!


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> I sometimes boil until chicken is white then shred, and add sauces, i like the crockpot better and add a water based bbq sauce to which i add water to a small amout of sauce and spices and boil or crock pot my cchicken into!
> View attachment 965
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding! And YES sauces help us to keep eating clean vs cheating. I always look for lower sodium, and not much sugar in mine when cutting. Have you tried shredding the chicken, then rolling it in lettuce, then a wrap? Good stuff!


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> So co bbq sauce
> 4 cups ketchup or kesup haha
> 2 cups SO CO
> 1 cup honey
> ...



Ok, you made my day! I go bonkers over a top notch BBQ sauce! Btw, what's the 2 cups of SO CO?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess for the taste? SOUTHERN COMFORT BOOZE BROTHER!


----------



## meat (Mar 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> I guess for the taste? SOUTHERN COMFORT BOOZE BROTHER!



I must be damned slow today... Lol


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2014)

I boil it and eat it....add nothing.


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Mar 16, 2014)

BBQ sauce FTW.


----------



## espy (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's some Asian way to change stuff up.

1. Ginger and black paper 
Peel ginger and grind like there is no tomorrow. Minced is okay too. Make like three to four table spoons for 2 chicken pieces and put it in the ziplock. Pour 2 tea spoons of black paper,  5 table spoons of soy sauce, 2 table spoon of sugar (or mirin if you have one) and drizzle sake (or wine or beer) shake it well and marinade for couple of hours.  

It contains sugar and soy so it's easy to get burnt on BBQ, but if you have a hanger you can do it on the BBQ. For skillet - chop it as chunks and heat really well, cover with rid and heat some more. Take rid out and evaporate excess juice and you have one mutha****in hot Asian chicken. Have it with rice and red chili sauce.


----------



## espy (Mar 16, 2014)

2. Boiled chicken with nutty sesame dipping 

Boil chicken really well and after taking out from the boiling water, chop them into pieces and place them in the dish with sliced cucumber (well... Or other veggies of your choice)

Make dipping sauce.

Grind 5 to 8 table spoons of roasted white sesame (gotta be roasted one. Sold in the market near by)
Mix with three table spoons of soy sauce, 1 table spoon of sake, 2 table spoons of sesame paste (in the U.S, it's economical to buy Thai version called Tahini ) 1 table spoon of sugar, red chili flake to taste.  If hand mixing is tough for your sore muscle, blender or food processor will do fine.

Dip chicken and enjoy


----------



## espy (Mar 16, 2014)

Need veggies but hate eating salad ?

Brazilian cabbage salad 


Boil 10 cabbage leaves 
Boil for 1 min each. Take out and soak on cold ice water 

Squeeze them hard to take excess water. And chop them into pieces

Chop cucumbers 
Chop tomato
Chop green onion 
Mince 3 peeled garlic (or more if you like)

Mix sauce in a big bowl 
Minced garlic
Three table spoons of extra virgin olive oil
Three table spoons of rice vinegar (or your choice of vinegar)
2 tea spoons of salt 
2 tea spoons of white pepper 

Mix it really well

Shove all veggies in the bowl and mix with your hands

Enjoy


----------

